

Should I Work for Free - clarky07
http://www.shouldiworkforfree.com/

======
s73v3r
I half expected it to be a static site with the word NO in big, bold letters.

~~~
bittermang
I really expected this as well. In my mind, there is never any justification.
My time is worth the world to me, and so if you would like me to dedicate it
to your task, that is going to cost you.

You never, EVER work for free. Not even for a charity. You invoice them. And
you donate that invoice. And you get a receipt for your taxes. In this way,
they can fully understand and appreciate the true value and real cost of the
work you have provided for them. Everyone's book's are square. No one is left
out in the cold.

When you work for free, you devalue the work that we all do. Many thousands of
web devs still bitch about client's who won't pay or scoff at quotes, because
"I've got a cousin who can do that." Then go get your fucking cousin, because
my time has a tag attached.

Your time is worth something, and it shines in your quality. Believe in
yourself.

~~~
Mandatum
If it's your mom then yes, you should do it for free.

------
tluyben2
I did something for free for my aunt 20 years ago and the experience left us
not talking since then. The answer is no.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Not prying, but maybe its time to offer an olive branch. Everybody changes,
and the supply of Aunts is a diminishing graph.

------
scriptnull
The flow control of the chart is great and it lead me to the right point where
I am now. I wish , I had this 2 years back.

------
kirk21
We're building an awesome tool for freelancers: Automated invoices for
freelancers [http://www.recurvoice.com/](http://www.recurvoice.com/)

~~~
Mandatum
OT: Is this what HN spam looks like? Also, your jQuery is broken.

------
ofcapl_
Here's my answer for this site:

[http://shouldireallyworkforfree.com](http://shouldireallyworkforfree.com)

enjoy ;)

------
confiscate
i'll simplify it for you. the answer is. no

